
Show HN: Strength News – An HN-inspired website for sport and gym enthusiasts - Moistjuggernaut
https://www.strengthnws.com
======
oftenwrong
One thing I like about HN is its lightweight, unobtrusive, and respectful
design.

\----

Hacker News:

7 requests 61.10 KB / 20.65 KB transferred Finish: 1.04 s DOMContentLoaded:
484 ms load: 876 ms

Doesn't require JS

Doesn't have a floating top bar

Doesn't load content from third-party domains

\----

Strength News:

13 requests 1.07 MB / 358.76 KB transferred Finish: 2.28 s DOMContentLoaded: 1
s load: 1.39 s

Requires JS

Has a floating top bar

Loads content from third-party domains, including tracking scripts

\---

That criticism aside, I like the concept, and would probably use it if it had
active discussions, like HN.

~~~
todd3834
This is great feedback to help optimize the site but I wouldn’t lose sleep
over it u til you’ve proven the concept. As an early iteration I’m glad you
made a useful tool and you shipped it. Optimizing bundle sizes is much easier
than making something useful.

That being said, getting feedback like this helps you spot ways to make it
better. I’m on an iPhone X with very good data most of the time so my opinion
is going to be biased toward not caring about 1MB of js that will be cached in
future visits.

------
evo_9
Wow these comments are bordering on toxic. The dude created something useful
in his sparetime Jesus Christ nobody has anything better to do than complain
about JS and load times??? Site runs fine on my iPhone and desktop, lighten up
!

~~~
wenc
I think if it's on Show HN, there's an implicit assumption that one is
interested in the question "what's the most critical feedback, right or wrong,
I can get?"

JS and load time commenters represent a particular demographic within HN which
may not necessarily represent mainstream opinion, so no need to get worked up
over them. Just recognize them for what they are, mentally filter them out,
and move on to other more insightful comments.

------
0db532a0
All the comments about JS are, to use Hacker News lingo, “tangential”. As
someone who both lifts and enjoys the environment of Hacker News, I would very
much appreciate a website outside of Reddit or the more mainstream lifting
forums, full of bro-science, anecd(o/a)tal comments and misinformation, where
I could discover interesting and factual articles and studies on how to
improve my lifting. This would be a benefit to the whole community.

------
austinhutch
HN: Modern web development is defined by javascript frameworks, server side
rendering is dead.

Also HN: Your site uses javascript? Unacceptable.

~~~
LeoPanthera
It's almost as if Hacker News doesn't represent a single homogenous group of
people that all share the same views.

------
DryJuggernaut
I'm one of the two creators of this website. It grew out of the problem of
Moistjuggernaut that he couldn't find any in dept training articles. So I
helped him set up this MVP to see if we can find people with the same
interest.

The site itself is built with vue.js + firebase. Commenting is definitely the
next functionality we are going to add. With ssr we want to tackle the no
JavaScript issue we are currently having.

~~~
blorenz
A quick search about your tech yielded
[https://vuejs.org/v2/examples/hackernews.html](https://vuejs.org/v2/examples/hackernews.html)
(which demoes at [https://vue-hn.now.sh/top](https://vue-hn.now.sh/top)) Maybe
you can advance your site with some learnings from that. Keep at it, gratz on
the launch!

------
0xCMP
It looks nice. I don't mind it requiring JS, although I certainly agree a
website of this kind doesn't need it similar to how HN has only a few lines of
it.

I assume this is an MVP and the commenting and other HN features will come
later.

------
fastball
Off-topic:

I say "H. N." in my head whenever I see Hacker News as an acronym.

My question is, when you have an acronym that you tend to say the individual
letters of, do you change the a/an? For example, this example would be "an
aech en inspired ...", where if you read the acronym as "Hacker News", it
would be "a Hacker News inspired...".

Another common example is FBI.

It always irks me when I see "a FBI agent", but I'm not sure which is actually
correct.

~~~
Raro
The general style guide is to "write it how you say it":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_(grammar)#Indefinite_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_\(grammar\)#Indefinite_article)

[https://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/A...](https://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/Abbreviations/faq0005.html)

Of course there will be variants where you'd just have to make a decision
(e.g. how do you pronounce SQL?)

One note: technically, 'HN' is an initialism; acronyms are special cases of
initialisms that are pronounceable.

------
johnchristopher
Any reasons you didn't go with
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters) ?

------
faitswulff
Moistjuggernaut, do you subscribe to r/fitness or r/advancedfitness? Just
curious what you see differentiating strengthnws from those options.

~~~
tomtomau
r/weightroom tends to higher quality than r/fitness

~~~
speedplane
> r/weightroom tends to higher quality than r/fitness

Causation or correlation?

------
vezycash
The inspiration's only skin deep. No discussion functionality and most
importantly, doesn't work without javascript.

~~~
brian_herman__
Yeah, but nowadays what doesn't work without javascript...

~~~
maxxxxx
Such a simple site should work without. It's basically a list of links.

~~~
todd3834
Depends on the demographic. I don’t know that we can say what it should or
shouldn’t do without data. Why should it work without JS

------
diminoten
HN is "good" (debatable) because it's backed by Y Combinator. The tech
involved is the bare minimum needed to solve the problem, and isn't a good
model for "how to successfully build and run a community".

Without the support of some of the most powerful people in SV, and the people
who follow those people, this site ceases to exist, and quickly.

Replicating HN's simplicity/tech stack is like painting stripes on your Civic
because the F1 car you like has them.

~~~
llampx
Yes. What makes HN good is not the code but the community behind it, both
commenters and contributors.

~~~
diminoten
Only a _very_ small subset of contributors even make this debatable, it's not
the community at large.

------
vthallam
why not r/fitness. These kind of crowd sourced websites require a lot of
people to use it. last i checked r/fitness has millions of subscribers.

~~~
ropable
Poor signal:noise ratio, IMO.

------
mancerayder
Fantastic! I already saw some interesting articles. In fact science is greatly
needed in this area, where there's less of a scientific focus on a lot of
popular media sites on the topic. I end up personally learning a lot more
actual SCIENCE from YouTube sites such as FitnessFAQ's and Calisthenics
Movement than fitness websites with articles. I've spent ages understanding
pathologies I've had, upper trap pain and elbow pain, and recently made some
inroads.

Question - where's the comment section? HN's commenting quality and mechanisms
are why it's so much above Reddit intellectually.

------
rhcom2
I've found a lot of high quality discussions at reddit.com/weightroom

~~~
markhall
Page doesn't exist. Can't figure out if this is sarcasm or what

~~~
throwaway5692
reddit.com/r/weightroom - does exist and is good!

~~~
rhcom2
Woops, forgot the /r/, thanks!

------
krat0sprakhar
All I see is the loading icon.. seems like their Firebase quota exhausted
[https://imgur.com/a/LwBdMfi](https://imgur.com/a/LwBdMfi)

------
octygen
I think this is a great idea - only thing missing is the thing that makes HN
HN: discussions! Without that it seems just like an RSS feed. Also, groupings
like Ask HN or Show HN. A lot of fitness/nutrition stuff is controversial and
the discussions help separate the chaff.

The design is good enough... I guess it's not optimized but it's by no means a
deal-breaker. I'm sure it can be optimized as you go.

------
kazinator
Cholesterol article fails to mention how the USDA softened its dietary
guidelines in 2015 with regard to cholesterol. There is no longer a
recommended maximum intake limit. The exact wording: "Adequate evidence is not
available for a quantitative limit for dietary cholesterol specific to the
_Dietary Guidelines_." There is still bullshit about limiting dietary
cholesterol though; they are waffling on the issue.

------
qwerty456127
I'm very interested! Hopefully it is going to live and get regular updates.

Nevertheless the HN UI feels better. And where are the discussions on SN?

~~~
qnsi
"Commenting is definitely the next functionality we are going to add."

~~~
qwerty456127
Thanks. Excuse me. But comments are a very important part of the concept -
discussions happen to be incredibly interesting on HN, it feels like I've
probably learnt more useful stuff from the comments than from the actual news
here.

------
jf-
If you like HN, why not use it? This purports to be a mirror of the source (I
don’t see an original repo):
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

------
jermaustin1
This seems more reddit-inspired than HN-inspired. That said, looks nice and
clean, there is less clutter than reddit. So overall, its pretty good.

Once you add comments and an "Ask" section like on HN, it would be a good
replacement for r/fitness.

------
msoucy
I like the idea, but it doesn't load any content for me at all:

    
    
        Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at https://firestore.googleapis.com/google.firestore.v1beta1.Firestore/Listen/channel?database=projects%2Fstrengthnews-e5a40%2Fdatabases%2F(default)&gsessionid=IUYyH6STWlLOBBqfQH-UNwlTGZZIplrA&VER=8&RID=rpc&SID=g__62zvCW3XsnHmxGIGKrw&CI=0&AID=0&TYPE=xmlhttp&zx=a2tcqj79gmaw&t=1. (Reason: CORS request did not succeed).
        @firebase/firestore: Firestore (5.5.9): Could not reach Cloud Firestore backend. Backend didn't respond within 10 seconds.
        This typically indicates that your device does not have a healthy Internet connection at the moment. The client will operate in offline mode until it is able to successfully connect to the backend.

------
penetrarthur
There is a fitness related website I used to read a lot - [http://www.ergo-
log.com/](http://www.ergo-log.com/)

You can post some stuff from there while more people haven't shown up.

------
cheshireoctopus
Nice work. Excited to see where you take it!

Related: very happy to see that
[https://forum.bodybuilding.com/](https://forum.bodybuilding.com/) is still
around/thriving.

------
evo_9
Hey pretty nice, cool idea.

I'm wondering how you got your initial users? I've had similar ideas but a
site like this is kinda useless without content, and without content, nobody
will read it/post. Catch-22, etc.

------
markhall
Love it - good work. For me, this will serve as a nice shift from YT fitness
content to more written content. I like the idea of creating community around
it, whereas YT or IG is more transient.

------
todd3834
I love it! Top post on eggs is exactly the kind of content I was hoping for.

I’m sure you plan on adding comments. I will be a regular user and I’ve
already shared with a few friends and family.

------
sdsk8
All these toxic comments are the reason that i don't have the courage to
engage and post more links here.

------
tbodt
Website doesn't load, all I see is in the console:

> Unhandled Promise Rejection: FirebaseError: Quota exceeded.

------
askafriend
I bounced from the site before it loaded. Don't have time for such a slow
site, sorry.

------
ropable
OP: disregard all the tangential comments about JS for now. This is great.

------
akx
And it's dead. Dev console says "Firebase quota exceeded".

------
miobrien
I like this idea. HN has the ideal format for informed discussion.

------
aloukissas
Site is dead :/ couple of errors thrown in the console.

------
somada141
Any plans to include an RSS feed?

------
nik736
I don't understand why such a simple site requires JS to work.

~~~
someguy101010
Why wouldn't you use a convenient tool at your disposal?

------
maxxxxx
Isn't this basically a newsfeed?

------
devnullard
i like it

